# Water mess



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

I've had many dogs...boxers,pugs, a malinois etc.. and my GSD puppy is by far the worst water drinker of them all. She makes the biggest mess when she drinks...its like half the water comes pouring out her mouth and on the floor. Its really bad....is this typical or just my messy girl?


----------



## DoubleOPinter (Sep 1, 2014)

HAHAHAHAAH my god that's funny, I've been wondering the exact same thing. My girl is a disaster, she leaves water 10 feet in every direction. It's ridiculous how bad a drinker she is. Not sure what it is, just terrible though


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Yup. I'm in the same boat, so to speak. Probably something to do with the narrow mouth? It just... leaks!


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

My theory is that they are rinsing their mouths, the area between the outside of their teeth/gums and the side of their mouths because almost all of them seem to do it. They are intentionally carrying water in their mouths and letting it freely dribble out as they walk away from their water bowls. Just a theory though.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

all 3 of mine are/were incredibly neat drinkers... none of my foster dogs (10+) have had this problem, only my exes - but she was dramatic in everything she did and always in a hurry.

definitely not the norm. I don't look forward to the day that changes.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

rosko is getting better as he gets older. However, he still makes a mess. I'm just happy he stopped having to have his paw in the water while he drank. Between a big old wet paw walking away plus the water trail he would leave from his mouth and wet face it was ridiculous.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

Interesting how dogs drink water and especially when it's summer. Sammy makes a mess a lot of times unless there is a great dog waterer around which does not happen all the time. I however enjoy watching dogs drinking water. Most of the time i wonder what they are thinking.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

One of my three dogs has a severe drinking problem. I swear to doG that more water comes out the sides of her mouth than what goes down her throat. 

To help remedy this problem, the base layer is a water absorbent mat. On the mat sits a little step stool sort of thing. Balanced on top of the step stool thing is a HUGE (think commercial bakery) stainless steel bowl. This serves as the moat. Inside of the HUGE bowl, sits the much smaller stainless steel bowl which actually holds the drinking water. You would not believe the volume of water that gets slopped into the moat bowl. 

This method has served us well ever since we adopted Sister Footz, the terribly messy drinker!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Remo said:


> One of my three dogs has a severe drinking problem. I swear to doG that more water comes out the sides of her mouth than what goes down her throat.
> 
> To help remedy this problem, the base layer is a water absorbent mat. On the mat sits a little step stool sort of thing. Balanced on top of the step stool thing is a HUGE (think commercial bakery) stainless steel bowl. This serves as the moat. Inside of the HUGE bowl, sits the much smaller stainless steel bowl which actually holds the drinking water. You would not believe the volume of water that gets slopped into the moat bowl.
> 
> This method has served us well ever since we adopted Sister Footz, the terribly messy drinker!


OP: you are not alone. I thought my last GSD, Maddie, was a messy drinker. But Linus makes her look like an amateur.

Remo: genius idea on the moat. My setup is similar sans moat.


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> rosko is getting better as he gets older. However, he still makes a mess. I'm just happy he stopped having to have his paw in the water while he drank. Between a big old wet paw walking away plus the water trail he would leave from his mouth and wet face it was ridiculous.



Mine also does the paw occasionally indoors. But outdoors she insists on both front feet in the water pale while she drinks.


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

Okay...good to know my dog is not an oddball in this respect. LOL!


----------



## meli_ssa4 (Aug 19, 2014)

Wow Darwin does the exact same thing. He always seems to be in such a hurry when he is drinking it is like a pit stop then off he runs through the kitchen with water running out of his mouth across the kitchen and down the hall. 

We have to tell people who come to the house to leave their shoes on or their feet WILL get wet.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My current foster dog takes the cake. Yesterday, he tried to make himself a "go cup" to carry through the house:

He's toy-obsessed and likes to carry a big Cuz ball which has a huge hole where the squeaker once was. Yesterday, he dunked it in the big water bowl, holding it down in the bowl to fill the ball up with water. This is a big toy--a lot of water! Then he carried his water-bomb through the house, slinging water everywhere, like it was all very funny.


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

meli_ssa4 said:


> Wow Darwin does the exact same thing. He always seems to be in such a hurry when he is drinking it is like a pit stop then off he runs through the kitchen with water running out of his mouth across the kitchen and down the hall.
> 
> We have to tell people who come to the house to leave their shoes on or their feet WILL get wet.


LOL...yep!


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

Magwart said:


> My current foster dog takes the cake. Yesterday, he tried to make himself a "go cup" to carry through the house:
> 
> He's toy-obsessed and likes to carry a big Cuz ball which has a huge hole where the squeaker once was. Yesterday, he dunked it in the big water bowl, holding it down in the bowl to fill the ball up with water. This is a big toy--a lot of water! Then he carried his water-bomb through the house, slinging water everywhere, like it was all very funny.


OMG! Too funny.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

We have that going on. I put a towel under the bowl and one of the dogs played tug with it and flipped the bowl. I got a heavier bowl. I wipe it up if it gets too slippery.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Water is an outdoor activity. All my water pails are outside. GSDs having drinking problems. So they have to drink outside. Sorry.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

man, this is so bizarre.... counting my blessings for sure. sometimes I hear Tilden drinking and think it's the cat!


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

And here I thought my pup was bad! He has it fall from his mouth, but at least he doesn't go running around with it spilling out. lol He just lifts his head up while he has his last "sip" and stands until his mouth doesn't have water in it anymore.

My one cat is arguably worse than him. Between splashing around the water whenever any faucet is running, needing to get his face into every cup ("what's this?! Some kind of lid....I should paw at it until it falls over so that it may break open and I can examine what I expect to be liquidy contents"), sticky his paws into the water bowls, and occasionally trying to "dig" the water out ("ugh, I can't drink this, there's too much water in here! I'll just scoop some out, I guess")...I'm thinking the cat is worse about making water messes.


----------



## Malachi (Dec 4, 2015)

joeinca said:


> I've had many dogs...boxers,pugs, a malinois etc.. and my GSD puppy is by far the worst water drinker of them all. She makes the biggest mess when she drinks...its like half the water comes pouring out her mouth and on the floor. Its really bad....is this typical or just my messy girl?


Well, there's that, and my pup, Raven, loves to play in her water, pouncing it, splashing it out of the bowl with her pawn, and then there are the times she'll drag her water bowl to the middle of the kitchen, dumping some on the floor as she does! 

Needless to say, I'm working on teaching her manners with her bowl, and it's getting better, but she's unique in this way of the pups I've had.

At thirteen weeks old she can be a handful at times, but she's adorable and as have some great moments each day.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I had someone return a puppy because she put her toys in her water bowl. I was actually very glad to get her back.


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

selzer said:


> I had someone return a puppy because she put her toys in her water bowl. I was actually very glad to get her back.


What?! 



One of our cats is always making a horrible mess with water and other liquids. We put the cat food and water on the dryer and he always knocks the water down. In the house he gets the dog's water everywhere, even though it is in a rectangle dish that doesn't tip. He also likes knocking cups over. I don't know that this is done on purpose or just that he's so darn clumsy. 
The dog only makes a water mess when she's running in the house and slides into her water dish or steps in it.


----------

